# Help with ribs



## tyzorg (Feb 3, 2008)

hey guys im new, found u on google, im sorry if this is in the wrong place but i need some help.

ive had spare ribs in the oven at 350 for 45 mins so far.. i plan to bake them another 15 mins then put them on the grill, but for how long? i wanna make sure they are done enough...

it is a 4 pound slab, cut up into individual ribs


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to DC tyzorg...

Spare ribs need to cook low (temperature) and slow (long periods of time)
Preferably do not cut them into individual ribs until after they are done also.

At the point you are right now, I would suggest you wrap the ribs in foil...Turn your oven down to 200* or less, and forget about them for a couple of hours. Check for tenderness/doneness. Baste with your favorite sauce...and run them back in the oven for 10 minutes. Hope this will help you enjoy these ribs. 

Be sure to read the BBQ forums here on DC for BBQing ideas for next time you want to cook spare ribs

Have Fun!


----------



## tyzorg (Feb 3, 2008)

hey thanks for the ideas, i guess i was alittle vague in my first post. i already had them wrapped in foil, and every 15 mins basted them with bbq sauce and put apple juice on it aswell. they were in a oven at 350 for a hour and a half now and i plan to grill them for about 30 mins.

whats your input


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 3, 2008)

Continue what you are doing...check for doneness/tenderness. When they are done, then go to your grill for few. Hope this helps, as I don't cook ribs in the oven. I prefer to BBQ them.


----------



## tyzorg (Feb 3, 2008)

well they finished and wow i cant believe i made those, my first ribs EVER.

i purposely put some bbq on them and put them on the direct flame to give them alittle char on the outside.. amazing..

thanks bob for the tips!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 3, 2008)

You're Welcome...Glad they turn out well for you!


----------

